# How to change library installation path in Native Access after install?



## Ray (Jan 9, 2020)

I've installed a library in a certain folder and meanwhile I came up with a better location. Do I have to uninstall the library altogether in order to change the install location?


----------



## j_kranz (Jan 9, 2020)

Go to your "installed products" list, and it should give you the option to "repair" the now missing library... click on that and it should give you an option to "relocate" (point to the new location).


----------



## Ray (Jan 9, 2020)

j_kranz said:


> Go to your "installed products" list, and it should give you the option to "repair" the now missing library... click on that and it should give you an option to "relocate" (point to the new location).


Cheers!


----------

